# Amazon trip photos



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

Some pics from my trip to Bolivia. Fished for peacock bass, payara (vampire fish), catfish, and a bunch of other exotics. Saw tons of wildlife; much more than in Brazil.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like a great trip for fishing or for photography. Nice job.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

No lip landing over there...wow, that some vicious looking teeth.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Beautiful photographs , thanks for sharing!


----------



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

SwampRat said:


> No lip landing over there...wow, that some vicious looking teeth.


Between the crocodiles chasing hooked fish, the schools of piranhas shredding released fish, and the relatively abundant electric eels, it was not a good idea to put a hand in the water at all.


----------

